# "Your Guide To The Uber Rating System".....



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

I found this posted back in July (I believe), courtesy of grams777, I think. 14 pages of clear, concise and reasonable info on how Uber administers it's rating system. It looks like it is part of an even larger document (published out of the SF office) which endeavors to provide some cogent driver orientation. Maybe this is the elusive "driver information document" to which UberXNinja was referring in another post. Anyway, my point is why is this information so hard to find? I know that I did not receive it as part of my "on-boarding" process. It is good information and had I been provided this info from the outset by Uber, most of my *****ing on this site would have been unnecessary. To be sure, there remains many other issues that must still be resolved. However, has the ability to make things so much less aggravating ... if only they would get out of their own way.
PS the $10 @ week phone fee, driver over-saturation, rate cuts by a chainsaw and no tip button for the app are STILL bullshit of the highest order.


----------



## UBERXTRA (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is the rating system for drivers:
5 stars=pass
1-4 stars=fail

It's that simple.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UBERXTRA said:


> Here is the rating system for drivers:
> 5 stars=pass
> 1-4 stars=fail
> 
> It's that simple.


Slight refinement for consideration:
5 stars = pass
4 stars = fire the driver next week
3 stars = fire the driver tomorrow 
2 stars = fire the driver today
1 star = fire the driver yesterday


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> PS the $10 @ week phone fee, driver over-saturation, rate cuts by a chainsaw and no tip button for the app are STILL bullshit of the highest order.


Yet thousands of new drivers are still signing up every week. The US economy is in a quagmire.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Slight refinement for consideration:
> 5 stars = pass
> 4 stars = fire the driver next week
> 3 stars = fire the driver tomorrow
> ...


Grams can you please post the guide again, thanx!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Grams can you please post the guide again, thanx!


Sure.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ratings-information-from-uber.1471/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thank you very much, Kind Sir!


----------

